
Python Utility ISort 5.0 Release - throwaway333444
https://timothycrosley.github.io/isort/docs/major_releases/introducing_isort_5/
======
throwaway333444
GitHub homepage:
[https://github.com/timothycrosley/isort](https://github.com/timothycrosley/isort)

------
ishcheklein
Congrats! We've been happy using it for our python projects.

